# Another version of Dankung Occularus



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

2 - 8/32×3/4 screws 
4 - # 8 flat washers
4 - # 00 Bevel faucet washers 
When installed with bevels facing each
Other the screw threads are totally 
Covered . You can install tubes and flats Or install tabs ! Pics accompanied.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Aren't Chicago screws not better for this job? I think it looks nicer too.. Anyway great job bro


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I used what I had on hand lol .


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I'll pick some up today !


----------



## razmatazberry (Feb 4, 2017)

Very clever!!! I want to try these mods


----------

